# Den Helder, es muss nicht immer Meer sein



## gardeur (29. September 2003)

Wir ( Freundin und ich ) waren am Wochenende mal wieder in Den Helder Holland bei Freunden die direkt am Hafen wohnen. Bis jetzt sind wir immer auf den Kribben und am Strand Angeln gewesen, allerdings mit mäßigem Erfolg und viel Materialverlust durch Hänger an der teilweise an eine Gerölllandschaft ähnlenden Küste. Für dieses Wochenende war eigendlich Wolfsbarsch auf dem Plan, doch nach einem kurzem Besuch am Strand wurde der Plan sofort geändert. Alle Buhnen voll mit angelern, Ententeichwetter und leichter Nieselregen. Zurück in die Stadt und ab in den ansässigen Angelshop. Nach einem Gespräch mit dem Besitzer und dem Kauf der nötigen Papieren ( Sportvisakte und Verguinning ) gings zurück auf die Terasse am Hafen. Also angeln kann schon ganz schön bequem sein  Grundmontage mit Wurm fertig gemacht und zwei Ruten ( mehr sind nicht erlaubt pro Angler ) raus ins Becken. Schon nach kurzer Zeit meldete sich der erste massige Barsch ( 32cm 530g ) und so ging das dann bis zur Dunkelheit weiter. 7 Massige Barsche und einige "Baby´s". Den Sontag haben wir am Ausläufer des Amstelmeers verbracht, auch dort wurden Barsche mit vernünftigen Maßen gefangen. 

Alles zusammen ein gelungenes Angelwochenende für einen Kölner ohne Angelschein. Tja und in 14 Tagen versuchen wir es nochmal in der Brandung, mal sehen was da geht. Ich kann nur jedem Nord Holland empfehlen, je nach Wetter und Bedingungen kann man sich seinen Angelspot suchen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (30. September 2003)

Moin Moin #h,

erstmal herzlich willkommen an Board.

Klasse, das ihr ein schönes Wochenende hattet und für die Barsche ein nachträgliches "Petri Heil".

Nordholland ist wirklich ein schönes Fleckchen. Wir fahren kommendes Wochenende hin. Hoffentlich haben wir auch etwas Glück.

Braucht jemand was Spezielles von Nipro?


----------



## Case (30. September 2003)

Hab dort zwar nicht geangelt, aber in Den Helder hatte ich den schlimmsten Kater meines Lebens.

Heinecken
Case


----------



## Wedaufischer (30. September 2003)

Moin Moin Case #h,

die harten NLebenskünstler trinken Amstel.

Sei ehrlich, du hast zwischendurch Van Damme Genever probiert. Aber dann war'ste nicht in Den Helder. 





Die Auflösung findest du hier . :m


----------



## Rotauge (30. September 2003)

Oh Wedaufischer, bei deiner Auflösung muss ich mich auch noch anstrengen :q 

Les das mal nach 5 Genever. Viel Spass übrigens am Wochenende #h


----------



## Wedaufischer (30. September 2003)

Danke Micha #h#h,

aber nicht so dem G... zusprechen. 

Dann klapperts auch mit dem Ausländisch... kan nit vastaan... #h


----------



## Arcanion (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi ho, ich war vor 2 Monaten auch bei Den Heöder in Urlaub. Sehr zu empfehlen ist dort auch der Nordhollaendische Kanal, der in Den Helder ins Meer geht. Super Aal und Zander-Bestaende.


----------

